# move over daddy.......



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

my little girl has been asking to build a plug i would say sure someday.
well after she ask for the 100th time i said fine come on.
i gave her a quick how to on the air brush and she said im ready daddy.
i was ready for a huge mess of paint all over so had the paper towels ready lol.
to make things harder she says i want to do the lines on the plug like you do "gills" ohhh boy ok give it a shot.
when i tell ya she did great i mean it take a look.
im proud of her like you cant believe .
this will be the go to plug in my bag.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Very nice !!!
May I ask how old she is? That is perty work!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

she will be 9 in a few days


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

NEVER underestimate your children! I think they are all smarter than me! Ain't kids grand??? Encourage them, bolster them, and help them. They are our future! Congratulations, Smitty, on raising a great daughter! One of the best moments in your life will be when SHE catches something on that lure that SHE made! Let her have at it!!!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i am impressed--very impressed! WOW! a signed original -- maybe you better hold on to that lure - it may be worth something someday, just think if that is her very first effort, imagine what she might do!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol you guy are not helping me now she seems to think se is better than me.
i had to send her to bed just cant take it any more lol lol lol.

she is allready talking about her next one she wants to do hearts on it for mommy...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

sideways hearts as a scale pattern - i am liking the way this girl thinks!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> sideways hearts as a scale pattern - i am liking the way this girl thinks!



that does sound cool lolopcorn:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

This may not help your situation, but may do her heart some good. If that "Alyssa" original is for sale, I'll take it! Terrific work!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk. Keep sending that artiste work on to t he net for all to see.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HHHMMM...........Alyssa's A+ Lures........That's a great name for a new business. Great work!!!!!!


----------

